# Cleaning/Polishing the 660 Series Passenger Coaches



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I did a search throughout the S-Scale forum but did not find any result for this question.

What is the best method as well as a solvent/paste/wax/etc. to use that is safe and provides a good result to clean and polish these vintage aluminum coaches?
I had anticipated removing the chassis bottoms, ends and all the interior components so as to handle only the empty shells. Then clean and polish each piece. I would also do the same to the end pieces, then reassemble the whole kit-and-kaboodle, hopefully having gleaming, shiny coaches. Any thoughts?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers was dealing with some extensive corrosion, but he posted some great how-to and lessons learned, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2768

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

My God, those were in an awful state of corrosion. Mine aren't anything like that. Mine actually might be nicer now than his finished product as they do not have the minor dings he describes, although mine are very, very dull. There is no doubt he did a tremendous job bringing back the finish on those gals. He should be commended for all that difficult work. Thankfully, it shouldn't be that hard to get the shine back in mine. His thread offers good tips for me to try when he was bringing out the final finish. Thanks for the entry and thanks to Reckers for posting this project.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys----they were a fun project. Flyer, for simple polishing, I'd recommend MAAS polishing cream (http://www.maasinc.com/products_metalpolish.aspx). It's for aluminum, silver, etc, and works great. I used to work in sterling silver and it's a product silversmiths and jewelers use for cleaning and polishing. If you have a grinder and can swap wheels, pick up a pair of soft cotton wheels. Mount wheel #1 and then smear a thin coat Maas all over just a section of the car. Buff it out good with wheel #1, and you'll be surprised at how black it comes off! Once you're done with that car, wash it with soap and water, then buff again with wheel #2 (nothing else, no Maas) and it will gleam.

If it won't scare your wife, you can wash the wheels in the clothes washer and hang them to dry. You may have to take some 409 to the inside of the washer drum, though. It's not a bad job and the drums clean up readily, but women get testy over that part: do it while she's shopping.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

By the way,getting the chassis (floor) out of those aluminum jobs is a challenge. I found the perfect tool for spreading the aluminum shell wide enough was the rechargeable "AA" battery I found lying on the table nearby. Unfortunately, it was charged and I noticed it had gotten hot and was slowly splitting open while conducting efficiently through that aluminum! In it's place, I used a 1/4" carriage bolt with a nut. It was a trial and error thing, but if the nut is on the bolt at the proper distance, you can wedge it (inside) against one wall and then gently wedge the round head of the carriage bolt against the opposite side to spread the car's walls slightly.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I recently purchased a spreader from Portlines for this purpose. However, if I need to resort to added assistance, I'll try your trick. It will be sometime until I get around to shining these girls, so don't expect any entries just yet.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer,
Hey MAAS is good stuff, but I have also used a product called SemiChrome, and also Mothers Mag Wheel cleaner. I find those cars a blast to restore; if you have any scratches that won't polish out you can use 1500 or 2000 grit wet or dry paper with the polish to remove them. 
I have also had luck saving the original window silhouette’s, I wash them with dishwashing detergent, and then when they are clean roll them up like a measuring tape, and soak them in hot tap water for a few minutes. I put a large paper clip on the rolled up window to hold it. Once it has cooled unroll it and let it dry for a while, with mine most of the yellow came out, and the top to bottom curl goes away. And the actual passenger prints have never been damaged.
Aflyer


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I did a search throughout the S-Scale forum but did not find any result for this question.
> 
> What is the best method as well as a solvent/paste/wax/etc. to use that is safe and provides a good result to clean and polish these vintage aluminum coaches?
> I had anticipated removing the chassis bottoms, ends and all the interior components so as to handle only the empty shells. Then clean and polish each piece. I would also do the same to the end pieces, then reassemble the whole kit-and-kaboodle, hopefully having gleaming, shiny coaches. Any thoughts?


Could you post a pic of your caoches,just curious as to what they look like.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just now found the request to post pics of my coaches. Sorry I missed it before. Must have passed right by the email notification or something. Anyway, they are boxed up in a plastic tote in the basement. Not a problem getting to them to take photos, which I will do for you. Just that you will need to be patient unti I finally get around to doing it. Bunch of other things I gotta do first.....mow the lawn, paint the garage door, hang some shelves, mow the lawn, clean up the garage, fix the water pump on my car, mow the lawn, dig a flower garden, mow the lawn, drink some beer, mow the lawn........


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The metal polish sounds right. I normally go with rubbing or polishing compound in any car section for metal and painted stuff. Aluminum would be better off with a specialty product.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys,
I thought I would try to attach these photo's. They are not great, but do show that the cars have a pretty good lustre to them. I will have to get some close ups at a later date.
Aflyer


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

*660 cars*



Aflyer said:


> Hey guys,
> I thought I would try to attach these photo's. They are not great, but do show that the cars have a pretty good lustre to them. I will have to get some close ups at a later date.
> Aflyer


Sweet looking cars man,I like em:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice and shiny.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful job, Flyer! I'm proud of you!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Aflyer,

The passenger cars look GREAT! Nice sheen. And the people silhoettes look to be in exceptionally good shape, too!

Nice work,

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Those look great!! I hope mine will look as nice when I finish them. Nice work !!!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words!! I just looked at the photos again, and noticed something else I failed to include in my earlier clean-up/restoration message. 
I also replaced the paper liners in the cars with regular printer paper cut to size, doubled up in the center, and stapled like the originals.

Can't wait to see yours done!!

Aflyer


----------

